# New archer-any do's or don'ts before I get started?



## Jollymon77 (Feb 7, 2020)

I have only shot when testing out different bows. I have a Hoyt Helix in the mail that will be here in a few days. Could anyone give me some basic do's and don'ts of form or anything that will get me started with good habits?

Thanks!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Jollymon77 said:


> I have only shot when testing out different bows. I have a Hoyt Helix in the mail that will be here in a few days. Could anyone give me some basic do's and don'ts of form or anything that will get me started with good habits?
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHh2_OdZ-8Y






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG0nb01SGMA






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzQCfR9wYIE






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQaSsfnXMPE


----------



## Alexmends09 (Jan 5, 2020)

nuts&bolts said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHh2_OdZ-8Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the uploads!


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Imo you can't go wrong listening to John Dudley on shooting form and such .

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jollymon77 (Feb 7, 2020)

Awesome, Thank you! I will look for more of his videos!


----------



## Jollymon77 (Feb 7, 2020)

Awesome, Thank you! I will look for more of his videos!!


----------



## Jollymon77 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## kentM (Mar 10, 2016)

Find a good hoyt dealer. Make sure it's an archery shop not a major retailer. Pay their fee and have the bow adjusted to your draw length and draw weight. Dont shoot a bow that doesnt fit you or has to heavy of a draw weight. When your starting out you need to shoot a lot and you cant do that at 60 or 70lbs.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rangerrich (Oct 9, 2017)

This has been a very helpful thread


----------



## tommyguitar (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for the John Dudley videos! I watched em all and learned a ton.


----------



## jKsled (May 27, 2020)

Taking a class, even an hour at your local shop is a great way to get started with proper form!


----------



## Hendu00 (Jun 23, 2020)

I am brand new to bows so looking through the forums for any kind of basic form information. Those videos were perfect. Thanks.


----------



## roving (Jun 26, 2020)

Brand new to archery and bowhunting and getting into it originally after watching cameron hanes and john dudley on joe rogan. Full circle to here he is again to teach me the basics.


----------

